# Beiter Nock Size & String Fit



## fader (May 17, 2010)

Get the #1 size. Those are the small groove nocks. But, be prepared that even that might be too big for your string. You might need a size .018 (or bigger perhaps) serving if you're only using a 14 strand 8125 string.


----------



## SkiSoloII (Dec 11, 2011)

This is something I found recently. Pretty sure the pins are a standard size. :

*Nock Fits for BCY 8125 or 8125G String*

Beiter or Easton large-groove nock
20 strands w/ 0.015” serving, 18 strands w/ 0.018” serving, 16 strands w/0.021” serving

Beiter small-groove nock or Fivics large-groove nock
18 strands w/ 0.015” serving, 16 strands w/ 0.018” serving, 14 strands w/ 0.021” serving

Easton or Fivics small-groove nock
16 strands w/ 0.015” serving, 14 strands w/0.018” serving, 12 strands w/ 0.021” serving

McKinney nock
22 strands w/ 0.015” serving, 20 strands w/ 0.018” serving, 18 strands w/0.021” serving


----------



## Sean.Magnusen (Aug 6, 2014)

I don't see a .018 Halo on Lancaster, just .017 and .019, so sounds like the .019 would probably be the better of the two?

I still have plenty of string and serving material, would prefer not to have to spend another $25 on larger serving if I don't have to; I've heard people say you can cut strips of string material and place it under the serving to thicken it a bit; is that recommended? How many strands max, and how much difference would that make per strand? Likewise, it seems like 14-strand is on the lower end of what's used, how many would I need to make the .014 serving work and/or what would be the maximum recommended strand-count for my 31# DW?

Is there any kind of guide/calculator for string material vs. serving material/size vs. nock fit? Nocks are (typically) standard right, either .088" for small or .098" for large? I can't find anything on string thickness though.

Doing some more searching while writing this and found some threads with the following range of recommendations:
- 14 strand 8125g with 0.019 or 0.021 for small groove
- 16 strand 8125g with 0.014 or 0.015 for small groove
- 18 strand 8125g with 0.018 or 0.019 for large groove
- 20 strand 8125g with 0.015 for large groove


----------



## SkiSoloII (Dec 11, 2011)

There has also been some discussion that different dye colors may slightly change the diameter of the 8125 strands. I assume nothing is in concrete, and that, as always, YMMV. 

Good luck!

Dave


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

You can place extra strands under the center serving, or even a strand of serving under the center serving, with no problems whatsoever. I and many others have done this when needed many times.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

SkiSoloII said:


> There has also been some discussion that different dye colors may slightly change the diameter of the 8125 strands.


correct, this is because the colour is applied not as a dye, but as a wax coating. the colours are definitely thicker. I ran across this recently when making some strings to spec for an archer who uses the Beiter nocking points, I had to pre-serve the area overnight to get them to fit without dropping strand count. and that was after extensive burnishing to remove as much wax as possible.


----------

